# Zigeunerlieder!



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

In this week's CD batch for me is a disc including Brahm's Zigeunerlieder Op. 103 and Op. 112b. I never heard this music before (it's from the Brilliant Classics Brahms Complete Box Set), but I love it!

With as much as I've been enjoying madrigals lately, I should have known that secular ensemble/choral music, especially when there is a good balance of male and female singers, is right up my alley. 

Forty years of listening, and I'm still discovering new gems.


----------

